
The Bunny, the Witch, and the War Room - gpresot
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/history/the-bunny-the-witch-and-the-war-room
======
mmjaa
Wouldn't it be odd if, after all this research, they actually discovered a way
for humans to develop Telepathy?

Do you think, if they did, they'd announce it - or would they cover it up as a
'total hocus-pocus fail' and leave it at that?

Because this seems like one of those things where its possible we're being
deceived by this story. I don't know how I know, I just 'feel' like we
shouldn't really take it for granted that this kooky agency wouldn't try to
hide its success in this regard, just as well as it has hidden its multiple
failures in other areas ..

------
gadders
Slightly off-topic, but I enjoyed this horror film about research into
telepathy:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3280916/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3280916/)

------
zhte415
Also relevant: The Men Who Stare at Goats (2009)

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234548/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234548/)

------
merlincorey
tl;dr Soviets supposedly wanted to use a bunny based messaging system, Witches
are really cool, and parapsychology is observed to be make believe

~~~
frozenport
No. The article advocates scientific inquiry into outlandish ideas, and while
parapsychology did not yield fruit other ARPA endeavours mentioned did.

